# ISO Suman Recipe



## banann (Nov 26, 2006)

When I was younger, a neighbor of ours used to make a Filipino dessert which she called suman. I've been craving this suman for awhile, but I don't have the recipe and unfortunately, I cannot ask her for it. And I haven't had any luck finding a recipe online.

Unlike traditional suman that is wrapped in some sort of leaf, she wrapped these in plastic wrap. It had white sticky rice and black/purple rice too.

Anyone out there know what I'm talking about? Better yet, have a recipe to share? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am not familiar with the Filipino dessert, Suman, but I would think that it is a made out of glutinous rice and coconut milk wrapped in banana leaves, fairly similar to Singaporean/Malaysian desserts like 'Pulut Inti' and 'Kueh Lopis.'  You can have a look at these recipes to see if they are what you are looking for.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 27, 2006)

Boufa's right.  Suman is glutinous rice, coconut milk, and sugar wrapped in banana leaves then steamed or boiled.  Never made these though.  

I have a recipe for Thai sticky rice dessert which has the same taste as suman, without the banana leaf.  Just tell me if you would like to have it so that I can type it up...


----------



## ponchit (Jan 15, 2007)

there are many types of suman as there are many languages in trhe Philippines. (72 at last count) Anyway they are mostly made of rice both regular and sticky as well as other starchy ingredients such as taro, casava, sweet potato and the like. Most are wrapped in bannan leaf (available from asian grocers) but others are wrapped in corn husks or coconut leaf too. 

if you are using plastic wrapp then the flavoring must be incorporated inthe mix. What do you put
1. rice of course regular stuff or stick or even a mix of bothe
2. flavor - coconut milk , sugar, pinch of salt, 
3. sometimes some fragrant asian fruit such as jackfruit strips or ripe banana

Wash the rice and pick all dirt. mix with coconut milk, sugar and steam till done

enjoy


----------



## Rom (Jul 30, 2007)

I was about to ask about a Sticky rice dessert as well and found this thread, hope you don't mind me adding to it. My neighbour used to make this sticky rice with a soft sweet/creamy baked topping on it. I asked her how to make it and of course forgot. I know there was condensed milk in it somewhere, i can't find it on the net because everything mentions black rice or something.

I recently went to a Malaysian restaurant  and they gave me this layered (diff colours) dessert made from rice - it was called *Kuih  lapis*, a lot less sticky than my old neighbour used to make but it tasted exactly the same and didn't have the creamy layer on the top like my neighbour used to make either.

Any one know how to make Kuih  lapis or anyone actually know what I am talking about? (I mean the original thing i was talking about, not the layered cake) I'm not sure if it is Malaysian or Philippine[SIZE=-1], she was from the [/SIZE]Philippines[SIZE=-1] and her husband was Malaysian

Oh man it was so *GOODDDDDDD!!!!*
[/SIZE]


----------



## Rom (Jul 30, 2007)

I found a recipe for the Layered cake I am talking about but can't really link to it because I am at work and everything is blocked lol (found a cached version) so not the proper page, very long url lol - sounds like the recipe for your Suman

still no luck in finding the other thing i was talking about.


----------

